# Luigi Nono transcription of Ockeghem i need more info



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Reading the text of the booklet of the Machaut transkriptionen by Heinz Holliger, he said he was inspired by Luigi Nono transcription or special attention to Ockeghem music.

He modernized Ockeghem sound apparently, like Heinz Holliger whit Machaut, were are these Ockeghem transcription is it available?

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I don't know about that. It did make me think of a performance of a Josquin Magnificat by Bruno Maderna I have on an old Acadia CD.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Try here:

http://www.luiginono.it/en/practical-information/forms


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

I made a short search and, beside Nono's great interest in Ockeghem when he was studying with Maderna (1947-48), he hid a short fragment taken from Ockeghem's chanson _Malor me bat_ inside his _Fragmente-Stille, An Diotima._


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

If you decide you want to compare transcriptions to the original texts, which are themselves transcriptions from ancient to modern notation, Ockeghem's complete works are published by the American Musicological Society, edited by Dragon Plamenec and Ricahrd Wexler, Machaut's complete works are published by L'Oiseau Lyre. A good university music library should have both.


----------

